# Секвестрированная грыжа



## Heliga (26 Янв 2020)

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста у меня межпозвоночные грыжи поясничного отдела позвоночника, около 20 лет уже, но в ноябре 2019г.появилась резкая боль внезапная, в пояснице и левом бедре, голени, стопе, боль не куппировалась на тот момент даже наркотических анальгетиками. Сделала мрт секвестр грыжи. L3-L4 12*6*8ммс компрессией дуральногт мешка. Прошла лечение в стац. в/в кап эуфиллин, дексаметазон 12 мг, анальгином, авктовегин, вит. гр В., никтотиновая к. та, алое, таб. Сердалута, нпвс, трентал. магнитотерапия, электрофорез с новокаином. Стало лучше через 2 недели опять обострение, нпвс и гармоны помогли. Спустя три недели опять резко потянуло ногу, онемение голени, и двух пальцев, опять консервативное лечение уже заново все, но результата нет. Была консультация нейрохирурга по месту жительства и все таки на февраль назначена операция. В качестве обезболивания назначили прегабалин и стало лучше, подскажите можно ли все таки обойтись без операции,спасибо заранее за ответ.


----------



## La murr (26 Янв 2020)

@Heliga, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2020)

МРТ от 23.11, после этого было лучше и снова хуже.
Есть смысл делать МРТ контрольное.

Обойтись можно.
Начните с простого, определите какие показания к операции:
- неотложные
- плановые
- профилактические
Тему про показания нашли?

Слабость в ноге есть?


----------



## Heliga (28 Янв 2020)

Здравствуйте,@Доктор Ступин, да те у показания к операции я прочитала почему и засомневалась делать или нет, слабости в ноге нет, редко бывает что подкашивается, на носочках на пятках хожу, проверяю каждый день, дикая боль по ходу всего нерва начиная с ягодицы и до ступни, онемение голени, и боль и судороги лёжа и сидя, лучше когда стою или хожу, что бы после сна встать с постели и пойти надо минут 20 расходиться и размяться. Сейчас опять начала делать зарядку и можно ли уже начать посещать басейн? После обострения 10 дней не плавала и не занималась.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2020)

> показания к операции я прочитала почему и засомневалась делать или нет, слабости в ноге нет, редко бывает что подкашивается, на носочках на пятках хожу, проверяю каждый день


Так и хорошо.


> , дикая боль по ходу всего нерва начиная с ягодицы и до ступни, онемение голени, и боль и судороги лёжа и сидя, лучше когда стою или хожу, что бы после сна встать с постели и пойти надо минут 20 расходиться и размяться.


А силы-то терпеть боль есть?
Вчера пациентка согласилась на операцию, не смогла.
А главное, будете просто терпеть или еще и лечиться.


> Сейчас опять начала делать зарядку и можно ли уже начать посещать басейн? После обострения 10 дней не плавала и не занималась.


Есть три уровня лечебной гимнастики:
- лечебный - помогает выздороветь
- восстановительная - восстановить утерянное
- тренировочный - создать резервы, чтобы не болело от обычной нагрузки.

Какую гимнастику Вы сейчас делаете и плавание к какому уровню относите?


----------



## Heliga (29 Янв 2020)

Будем лечится,зарядка сейчас больше похожа на вытяжку, все остальное пока болезненно делать. А плавать разряд не имею, но плаваю достаточно прилично.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2020)

Немного не так понят вопрос.
У Вас болит.
Вы делаете лечебную гимнастику или другую?
Плавать Вы собираетесь для лечебной цели, восстановительной или без цели - как вынесет, так и хорошо.


----------



## Heliga (29 Янв 2020)

Здравствуйте, сейчас болит именно вся нога, сводит судоргой. Гимнастику нашла у вас на форуме от туда и начала сейчас делать. А плавание лечебного инструктора у нас нет поэтому приходится только рассчитывать на себя...

Плавать хотелось бы для лечебной цели.

Гимнастика комплекс в подостром периоде.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2020)

Heliga написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, сейчас болит именно вся нога, сводит судоргой. Гимнастику нашла у вас на форуме от туда и начала сейчас делать. А плавание лечебного инструктора у нас нет поэтому приходится только рассчитывать на себя...
> 
> Плавать хотелось бы для лечебной цели.
> 
> Гимнастика комплекс в подостром периоде.


В подостром потому что уже можете делать острый без боли?
Переход от этапа к этапу - при условии, что выполняете этот этап без боли.
Если на работу ходите, то делаем 1-2 раза в день, если дома- 2-3-5.
Главное до боли, на боль, но не через боль!

Плавание скорее второй этап - восстановительный, с лечебной целью это практически будет просто купание, поэтому если пойдете в бассейн, то сперва ходим, потом чуть проплыли, прибавляя в день минут по 5-10.


----------



## Heliga (29 Янв 2020)

Хорошо, сейчас на больничном, времени много буду стараться, спасибо за  ответ.
А дополнительно медикаментозное лечение пока не нужно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2020)

Конечно надо, а еще лучше с физиотерапией.


----------



## Heliga (29 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович ваше мнение, если ли при выполнении всех процер, у меня шанс избежать операции, уж очень не хочется на операционный стол....


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Янв 2020)

@Heliga, грыжа в сегменте L3-4 очень редкое явление. В описании МРТ пишут про "образование", точно ли это секвестр? Может киста?
В моем случае при сильнейшем обострении занятие плаванием приводило к усилению боли. Может это связано с холодной водой в бассейне, начинался еще больший спазм мышц ягодицы и ноги.


----------



## Heliga (30 Янв 2020)

Здравствуйте, Ольга спасибо за ваш комментарий, про кисту мне даже не кто и не говорил , хотя мрт делала 2 раза за два месяца и с контрастом тоже. А после бассейна я то же иногда замечала обострение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2020)

Heliga написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович ваше мнение, если ли при выполнении всех процер, у меня шанс избежать операции, уж очень не хочется на операционный стол....


98-99% за год выздоравливают.


----------



## Heliga (15 Мар 2020)

Здравствуйте, решила поделиться продолжением своей историей 27.02.20 прооперировали по экстренном, микродискэктомия l3l4, убрали сиквестированная грыжу, и провели микрохирургическую декомпрессию позвоночного канала, теперь выписали на дальнейшую реабелитацию, осталось только набраться терпения


----------



## Heliga (15 Мар 2020)

Может кто поделится кто как проводил реабелитацию кроме лфк, и бассейна. А то только в мае ехать на реабелитацию в больницу где оперировались...


----------



## ***Halina*** (23 Мар 2020)

Heliga написал(а):


> Может кто поделится кто как проводил реабелитацию кроме лфк, и бассейна. А то только в мае ехать на реабелитацию в больницу где оперировались...


@Heliga , здравствуйте. Меня через месяц после дискэктомии L5-S1 отправили на реабилитацию. 
Прошла 3-недельный курс реабилитации: ЛФК, массаж нижних конечностей, парафиноозокеритовые аппликации правой ноги, иглорефлексотерапия, электрофорез с йодистым калием на место шва. Потом месяца через 2 в поликлинике: лазеротерапия, подводный душ массаж, ЛФК с инструктором, массаж ног. Уточните у невролога. С учётом Ваших жалоб и возможности посещать физиоотделение поликлиники, Вам назначат курс.


----------



## Heliga (23 Мар 2020)

Спасибо за ваш ответ, а то все как то молчат кто как выживал, сейчас то же занимаюсь лфк через недельку планирую уже бассейн, а в мае обещали реабелитацию там где оперировались, но те перь не известно с этим корановирусом....


----------



## ***Halina*** (24 Мар 2020)

@Heliga, как чувствуете себя после операции?


----------



## Игор (24 Мар 2020)

Heliga написал(а):


> Может кто поделится кто как проводил реабелитацию кроме лфк, и бассейна. А то только в мае ехать на реабелитацию в больницу где оперировались...


Добрый день! У меня  мдэ l4-l5,рецидив,через месяц лфк, физио элфорез с лидазой, ульразвук, магнит,  бассейн, прошло 3 недели после физио , надо идти к неврологу вроде обещали иглорефлексотерапию так как онемение стопы не проходит, вот как-то так.


----------



## Heliga (24 Мар 2020)

Здравствуйте, сказать что лучше на все 100%не скажу нога  то есть бедро отошло ещё в реанимации боли прошли, но вот голень как то не очень боли есть, дёргает, и чувствительность тактильная так и не вернулась на голени, но надеюсь на лучшее прошло только три недели, через неделю собираюсь ещё в бассейн, самое главное не отчаиваться! На работу выходить та надо будет. А вы через сколько вышли на работу?

Вы крепитесь, а что говорит ваш оперирующие хирург, или они сразу только операцию и предлагают. Читала очень много и созванивались с клиникой в Китае, по отзовам на ноги ставят любых, один недостаток стоимость процедур. Главное не отчаивайтесь, боритесь!  🤚


----------

